#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegestufe 1 und der Medizinische Dienst >

## Crazykeks

Hallo zusammen, 
wir haben ein mächtiges Problem bezüglich meines vaters. Am 28.02.07 ist er vor seiner Wohnungstür gestürzt und hat sich einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch zugezogen. 
Er kam ins Krankenhaus, wo die Ärzte aber nicht nur den Bruch operierten sondern mehr oder weniger beiläufig auch noch diagnostizierten das er Prostatakrebs im fortgeschrittenem Stadium hat, der auch bereits in die Knochen und die Lunge gewandert ist. Allerdings hat er kaum Beschwerden, was aber auch an der hohen Dosierung seiner 17 Medikamente liegen kann. 
Mitte Mai kam er dann aus dem Krkh nach hause und von da an besuchte ihn täglich der ambulante Pflegedienst, um ihn zu waschen und anzuziehen, da er es selbst aufgrund des Bruches und seiner damit verbundenen Einschränkungen nicht machen kann. Seitdem läßt er sich auch Essen auf Rädern liefern, da die Zubereitung für ihn nicht mehr möglich ist. 
Ende Juni war dann der medizinische Dienst bei ihm zuhause und erstellte ein Gutachten woraufhin meinem Vater sogar die Pflegestufe 1 aberkannt wurde. Dabei stellte sich eigentlich von beginn an nur die Frage ob er nicht sogar Pflegestufe 2 bekommt. 
Jetzt hat er gar keine Pflegestufe mehr und selbstredend haben wir gegen dieses Gutachten Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist, das er sich von seiner Rente die Pflege aus eigener Tasche nicht leisten kann und das Sozialamt sagt das er wegen der Höhe seiner Rente keinen Anspruch auf Zuschüsse hätte. 
Die momentane Situation sieht also so aus, das entweder ich oder meine Verlobte uns abwechselnd Urlaub nehmen, um ihn täglich zu waschen und anzuziehen. Auch die Tablettendosierung für die Woche machen wir für ihn, da er das bei der Fülle der Medikamente gar nicht hinbekommen würde. 
Allerdings ist der Zustand untragbar, da wir ja auch nur begrenzt Urlaubstage haben. Laut Krankenkasse (KTP BKK) kann es aber bis zu 2 Monate dauern bis sich überhaupt welche von der Kasse zusammensetzen und das nochmal prüfen oder einen weiteren MDK-Besuch in Auftrag geben! 
Hat irgendjemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Thema oder weiß wie man bei sowas am besten vorgeht? Gibt es Möglichkeiten, das ganze zu beschleunigen? 
Dank euch schonmal für eure Hilfe! 
Viele Grüße 
Andi

----------


## Cinderella80

Hallo Andi, 
Ersteinmal möchte ich Dir sagen, dass es mir leid tut, dass Dein Vater betroffen ist! 
In meiner Familie war letztes Jahr ein ähnlicher Fall. Meine SChwester bekam im Februar die Diagnose Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs und hatte im Juli schon das Endstadium erreicht. 
Sie konnte auch nichts mehr, nicht alleine aufstehen, essen, trinken .... bei allem brauchte sie Hilfe. 
Der medizinische Dienst kam und stufte sie in Stufe 2. Mein Schwager hat dann auch Wiederspruch eingelegt und hat noch den netten Satz: "...werde rechtliche Schritte einleiten..." mit reingeschrieben.  2 Tage später rief man ihn morgens um 10 Uhr an und bat ihn noch nichts zu unternehmen, man wolle es intern noch mal nachprüfen. Um 13 Uhr dann der nächste Anruf, dass meine Schwester dann doch in Stufe 3 eingestuft wurde.
Ich finde es so schlimm, dass solche Situationen auch noch ausgenutzt werden, um evtl Kohle einzusparen. Denn ich möchte nict wissen, wieviele Angehörige in solche Zeiten gar keine Zeit und gar keine Kraft haben, sich mit so einem Sch*** auch noch auseinander zu setzten! 
Ich wünsche EUch weiterhin viel Kraft und alles Gute!
LG Cinderella80

----------


## Gregorthom

> Allerdings ist der Zustand untragbar, da wir ja auch nur begrenzt Urlaubstage haben. Laut Krankenkasse (KTP BKK) kann es aber bis zu 2 Monate dauern bis sich überhaupt welche von der Kasse zusammensetzen und das nochmal prüfen oder einen weiteren MDK-Besuch in Auftrag geben!

 Diese Vorgehensweise ist rechtswiedrig. Die KK ist per Gesetz verpflichtet innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf einen Widerspruch oder sonstige Schreiben zu reagieren. Dies wird aber häufig stillgeschwiegen und die armen Versicherten glauben auch noch, was die KKs so reden. 
Was hilft:
Rechtsschritte androhen (wie mein Vorredner schon sagte), dem VDK beitreten und sich dort Hilfe holen, oder die Krankenkasse täglich mit Anrufen nerven.

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Crazykeks! 
Erstmal will ich dir sagen, dass ich es schrecklich finde, was ihr zur Zeit durchmachen müsst! Es ist mal wieder eine pure Unverschämtheit vom MDK! 
Wart ihr mit der Sozialstation zufrieden, von der dein Vater versorgt worden ist, bevor der MDK ihm die Pflegestufe aberkannt hat?
Wenn ja würde ich diese - mit dem Versprechen, dass ihr wieder zu ihnen kommt als Kunden - um Hilfe bitten.
Ich habe mal für 5 Wochen in eine Sozialstation reinschnuppern dürfen und war dort  bei einer MDK-Einstufung dabei. Die Dame sollte von Pflegestufe 1 auf 3 hochgestuft werden. Es war sehr erfolgreich, weil sich eben so zwei Krankenschwestern gegenüber saßen und nicht nur die Dame vom MDK bescheid wusste!
Und so musste der MDK kooperativer sein, als wäre nur der Ehemann der kranken Dame vor Ort gewesen. 
Viel Erfolg! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo Julia, 
bei der Begutachtung durch den medizinischen Dienst war der Mann vom Pflegedienst mit anwesend. Das heuchlerische dabei war, das laut Aussage der Gutachterin die Pflegestufe 1 sowieso keine Frage sei, da er diese aufgrund seines Allgemeinzustandes so oder so kriegen würde. Eigentlich bestand eher die Frage, ob die Anforderungen für die Pflegestufe 2 erfüllt würden. 
Dieses Verhalten finde ich so unfair, weil man meinen Vater, seine Angehörigen und auch den Pflegedienst angelogen hat. Wir sind aus allen Wolken gefallen, als wir dann den brief von der Krankenkasse bekamen, das er nichtmal die Kriterien für Stufe 1 erfüllen würde. 
Ich meine, was muss ein Mensch denn für Gebrechen haben, damit er die kleinste Pflegestufe erhält? Mein vater kann sich nicht allein waschen und nicht allein anziehen. Er bewegt sich mit seinem Rollator im schneckentempo durch die Wohnung und kann sich mit ganz viel Mühe selbst Brote schmieren. Aber wenn es dann an die Medikation für die Woche geht, kommt er überhaupt nicht klar. Seine Medikamentenliste ist so lang, das die im Arztbrief eine zweite Seite anhängen muss. Darunter sind auch wichtige Medikamente für seine Krebsbehandlung oder bzw. Hormone um den Krebs zu verlangsamen. 
Hier ein Auszug: 
Er bekommt unter anderem (man vergebe mir wenn ich da rechtschreibfehler drin hab) 
Novamin Sulfon
Foca Vance
Diclac 100?
Omep 40
Flutamid
Salbutamol
Buddy Air
Oxazepam
Spasmex 
und noch einige Medikamente, von denen ich nicht mal die Bezeichnung kenne. 
Wir haben uns bereits mit einem Schreiben an die Krankenkasse gewandt und deren Verhalten darin als grob fahrlässig bezeichnet mit der Bitte um eine schnellere Bearbeitung. 
Aber ich werde nochmal ein Schreiben aufsetzen mit der Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten, so wie es Cinderella und Gregorthom schon geraten hatten (danke nochmal für die guten Tipps). Aber ich frage mich doch wirklich ernsthaft warum sie einen Mann, der noch nie Krankengeld bezogen oder denen auch nur irgendwie auf der Tasche gelegen hat, so fahrlässig sich selbst überlassen. 
Das Problem ist ja auch das ich in einer Vorbereitenden Massnahme für meine Reha bin und da jetzt anstatt 5 mal die Woche nur 2 mal hin kann weil irgendjemand meinen Vater ja waschen und anziehen muss. Und meine Maus ist berufstätig und nimmt sich immer 2 Tage die Woche Urlaub aber irgendwann wird das auch nich mehr gehen denn solang is sie ja noch gar nich da und solang schaun die sich das auch nicht mit an! 
Man fühlt sich echt so sehr im Stich gelassen von diesen Abzockern! 
Liebe Grüße 
Andi

----------

